# Starting a T shirt line-need protection...



## freeworldny (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,

I'm in the process of starting a t-shirt line. I've been so focused on the design aspect of the business that I've never put any thought in protecting my designs, logo, name etc. If anyone has info on the steps I should take to fully protect my line it willed be highly appreciated. Thank you.** I would also like to know copyright infringement facts (am I allowed to use certain images etc.) THANKS A LOT.


----------



## dom42 (Sep 5, 2008)

do a search on google on patents......you will come up with alot of answer there. There's alot of companies willing to help patent you design....................................

as far as infringment, there's such a fine line w/ that. again do a search on this site and y ou will pull up thousands of threads on that subject. sorry if this doesn't help


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dom42 said:


> do a search on google on patents......you will come up with alot of answer there. There's alot of companies willing to help patent you design


You can't patent a t-shirt design.

But I agree with the crux of the post: resources like google, copyright.gov, copyright.org.au, etc. all have excellent information with more reliable sources than Random Stranger #67 (i.e. me, you, my friend Bob who popped in to the forums Friday arvo).

If you search the forums here there are also a lot of posts on the topic, but at best that would be only a starting point. Or you might see one of the dozens of posts recommending you do a poor man's copyright and not notice the dozens of corrections pointing out it's an urban myth. It's a dangerous game


----------



## smoovedesign (Sep 22, 2008)

Solmu said:


> You can't patent a t-shirt design.


there is whats called intellectual properties and a very expensive trademark.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

smoovedesign said:


> there is whats called intellectual properties and a very expensive trademark.


A trademark is not a patent, so I don't really see your point.


----------



## tshirtsep (Feb 15, 2007)

Many people think too highly of their own designs, many so-called original designs were "inspired" by other designs they've seen anyway... especially with t-shirt art.

It's too easy to modify designs to make it "original" so unless you become a successful profitable "brand" that many people recognize & buy, it's not really worth spending time & money on this issue.

You'll be better off if you spend time creating MORE designs to keep up with latest trends in the marketplace.


----------



## smoovedesign (Sep 22, 2008)

Solmu said:


> A trademark is not a patent, so I don't really see your point.


good thing you didnt create this post or i would take your ridiculous comment into consideration. Im not here to ague with you of all people.
freeworldny asked in his first post - *I've never put any thought in protecting my designs, logo, name etc.*

Trademarks and intelectual properties are *both steps to protecting your work be it a LOGO, TSHIRTDESIGN ETC*


----------



## freeworldny (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, you were all a lot of help.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Take a look at the left hand side of the page you'll see a Tab called 'Resources' perfect place to start getting your questions answered. Also, best to have a lawyer walk you through it the first time, make sure to ask tons of questions and spend all the money up front, this is implying you have the money to spend, then you won't have to ask a lawyer again the next time. Or if you do, you'll just have them go over your already completed work.


----------

